# Hi. My name is Steve.



## sweller (Mar 30, 2010)

And I'm a smoke-aholic. I've actually been lurking here for a while, now.

At the risk of offending any purists, I'm on my third ECB. I wore out (burned out) the first, and gave the secnond to a son-in-law. Now I have an electric and I'm never going back.

I need a new thermometer which I hope this group can help me with.

I've been using el cheapo Acurite units that have the crappy probes. When they work, they work very well and are surprisingly accurate as a thermistor probe should be. But, of course, when they break they're junk.

So while looking for a replacement probe, I've seen some that aren't outrageously expensive that seem to have a woven steel overbraid. Do they last any longer?

Then I ran across *CDN* thermometers which have 5-year warranty. Any good?

But I also have a Fluke Type-K thermocouple adapter. So I could just buy a probe. But the adapter eats 9-volt batteries. I could make do with it until I can justify a *Thermoworks* and use the probe with that.

Any thoughts or suggestions will be much appreciated!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Steve! Glad you joined us! I guess you've found smoke-aholics anonymous if you here! Admitting you have problems with smoking food is the first step to getting tips on doing it even better! LOL!!!

I've only used the Acurite brand myself, with the braided probe cable. The problems I've had with mine were all associated with misuse/abuse, so I can't complain about them. I had one probe lead short out inside the probe tube from being handled roughly...one head unit got left out in the rain and won't operate anymore, and another head which I dropped with the probe lead inserted into the jack and it fell on the jack and broke it internally.

I only paid $22.50/ea for these and so far get an average of about 12 months of service, so that's not wasted money to me. I also use NiMh "AAA" batteries in mine, and get about 6-8 months use out of them between charges. I really like the 24-hr count-up timer in mine.

And, don't worry about going to electric. Lots of 'em hangin' out here. I've never wanted one my self due to their inherent problems and wanting to be more portable and all-weather for events...that's just me.

In fact, I started with propane, and have had a change of heart this past year, longing for the fire tending and extra flavor of charcoal, so I burn some brigs now and then.

Enjoy the forum!

Eric


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Steve.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of people are here to help.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Steve - glad you joined us - I have had an ET73 for about a year and am very happy with it and its range -


----------



## bamafan (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome Steve!
I have ten of the white Taylors that I use (Bought them at Target for 15 bucks each) and have had a couple of the probes go out. Called Taylor and they send new probes for 5 Bucks each. FOr the money they seem ok.


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Steve!

Many of us here use the ET-73 thermometer.  I've only used mine once, but I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## smokednarwhal (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  I'll be watching this post, as I am also currently trying to decide which one to buy.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Im glad that you decided to join the madness and not lurk anymore.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

First off welcome Steve to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## zjaybird (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweller, If you live near a Harborfreight, they have a Centrex meter for around $20.00 with a TC input and TC included. It would be a cheaper alternative to using a $250+ Fluke. I bought one to use when I had to climb smoke stacks a while ago....I dropped it once about 10 feet, cracked it but still works good.

Happy smokin

Jay

P.S.  Welcome aboard


----------



## roller (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard...I also use a 73.......


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 31, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome glad you decided to stop lurking!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Steve, and welcome to the SMF. take your time and research therms before you invest. It's all good my friend.


----------



## treegje (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to the *SMF*  Steve, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## sweller (Mar 31, 2010)

Gosh, Folks! Thanks for the all the warm welcomes. I knew I'd like this group. I've never met anyone pationate about cooking that had a malevolent bone in his or her body.

Responses to a couple of individuals:

*Eric*: I can't recall seeing an Acurite with an overbraided probe. If you have a multimeter, may I ask you to measure the impedence? I'm betting it won't work with my 00993STW meters. The one intermittent probe I have is 100K ohms at ambient. Unfortunately, thermistors vary.

*Jay*: I got excited at first. And then, reality set in. Sadly, it looks like Harbor Freight doesn't carry that unit any more. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



But then, I found these! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:

*Cheap*. But they want $10 to ship it (?!?) 

Still cheap. And it's NIST traceable, too!: *Fisher Scientific* And the same unit is available from lots of different outlets.

This is just too *cute.* But I don't need/want IR.

Ultimately, I _think_ I'm leaning toward a thermocouple meter. But I have two perfectly good Acurite meters. Being a do-it-yourselfer, either probe type is super easy to make. And for just a few dollars more than a replacement thermistor, it should be possible to make one that's virtually unbreakable!

<sigh> Decisions, decisions...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Steve, welcome to smf


----------



## billbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome from Austin, TX.  Maverick ET-73 is the way to go.  Great customer service.  My food probe stopped working, and they sent me a replacement free.  You can also order probes with 6 ft. long wires.


----------



## jaso (Apr 1, 2010)

WELCOME hope you enjoy your stay here at the smf.  

With probes I just bought a digital probe from Ace hardware for $20.00 can't remember the name right off (I am supposed to be working right now lol) but seems decent . If it makes it a year I will be happy so I'm sure you can find some that won't break the bank.


----------

